# time for a new clutch!



## Cevin (Nov 2, 2007)

i drive a 07 VW rabbit, and i need a new clutch and the OEM is so expensive i would rather upgrade for the little extra and have done some research and i am torn in between the APR stage 2 daily clutch or the 4 season tuning clutch the one that is similar in price to APR's.

any experience with either of these? my mods on my car are ABD CAI, greddy exhaust, test pipe and apr stage 2 ECU, along with coils/wheels

so what do you guys think? i drive a TON of back roads and drive pretty hard... probably the reason i need a new clutch at 75k =)

let me know what you guys think! as far as clutch feel, i dont really care, i like a harder clutch...:beer:


----------



## gasman4866 (May 18, 2007)

*Apr dxd*

APR DXD looks like the way to go. Prices are no joke on any of the clutches for the 2.5L. i dont have any idea how its gonna feel but i think the APR is the one. i got 93.5K on my rabbit and from time to time im thinking im gonna need a new clutch. Its hard for me to tell, im starting to notice that its grabbing at the top of the pedal where it used to grab sooner. Cevin, if you do the clutch job yourself please post a tutorial. I did a clutch single handedly on a Mustang a few years back, Im looking forward to doing the job on my mk5.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm in for a new clutch as well. thought I'd go whole hog and do the differential and single mass flywheel all at once. 

Would like some opinions from dubbers in the know, who has done replacements and what are the experiences 

BTW, what is the cost of the vw replacement?


----------



## dagooaz (Jun 3, 2007)

I've got over 70k on mine and been wondering how much longer my clutch will last. I want to do the single mass flywheel, but I don't want a lighter one than stock. I'm also not running any power mods, so I don't need a clutch with big holding power. What's the best clutch and SMF for a nice, smooth daily driver that won't break the bank?


----------



## John-i (Feb 8, 2011)

I recently got the 4SeasonsTuning VR6 Clutch with Aluminum single mass flywheel and I love it. The clutch has a lot more feel than the stock unit and it is more predictable then before. It took about 1500 miles to break-in and a little time to get used to the chatter. The chatter is noticeable, but if you're always jamming tunes and not sitting at a light in complete silence it's cool. But you can also look at it as performance chatter.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya the closest cheapest option is the fourseason vr6 kit. U can get it with the aluminum flywheel, but the chatter is there. Id opt for the steel flywheel as it has less chatter, but will still save weight over stock. With steel flywheel its also a lil bit cheaper. Or if I've got $ go with southbend stage 2 or 3


----------



## dagooaz (Jun 3, 2007)

Is there a SMF that won't give me chatter at idle? Like I said, I'm not running any performance mods, and I don't plan to, so I just need something basic. I just want to get rid of the crappy OEM DMF.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

dagooaz said:


> Is there a SMF that won't give me chatter at idle? Like I said, I'm not running any performance mods, and I don't plan to, so I just need something basic. I just want to get rid of the crappy OEM DMF.


Ya the fourseasons vr6 with steel smf. It's lighter than stock, but heavier than the billet aluminum flywheel. It'll give less chatter but it'll still have a little chatter, but way less than the aluminum version.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

on recommendation of the shop doing my work, RENNEN of Auburn, ME I'm going with the Southbend stage 2. looking forward to stompin' on the pedal !


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

bringing this thread back from the grave! i've got about 78K on my stock clutch and it's starting to engage differently than before, more jerky, less predictability. so i need to start looking into a new clutch setup. not going to go with a LWFW as i really don't want to hear chatter. i'd definitely like to get something stiffer that holds more power, but won't have a need for anything over 250whp down the road.

has anyone installed the 4 seasons vr6 clutch, or the APR stage 2 product? i personally don't like southbend, had a bad experience in my previous B6 audi and would rather not go back to them.

please post up reviews if you can, and where you bought it from. thanks!


----------

